# Some good reading.



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey students,

Take some time to read these articles.

http://www.bls.gov/oco/ocos024.htm

http://www.cookingschools.com/articles/career-planning/

http://www.cookingschools.com/articles/resume-tips/


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

And may I suggest another...
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/ar...634667,00.html

Briefly... this feature article from Time (May 17, 2004) explains that top culinary post-secondary schools are recruiting students right out of high school because there is such a demand for well-versed students to hit the field rather than just courting 'second-career' emigres. The article explains the demands on students, but also that many of the culinary programs in the country are seeing students with top SAT scores and excellent academic records going the route of culinary school versus an 'all academic' program. To boot, it explains that J&W is boasting a 100% placement rate with multiple job offers to most of its grads.

Great motivation!


----------

